# Fictional Movie Bands that Became Real



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

I thought it would be fun to discuss fictional movie bands, that became [somewhat] real bands *AFTER* the movie. Examples that immediately come to mind are:



Blues Brothers (movie: The Blues Brothers (1980) - Soundtracks) 
Spinal Tap (movie: This Is Spinal Tap (1984) - Soundtracks) 
The Winners (movie: Suck (2009) - Soundtracks) 

Can you think of others?

Regarding The Winners, Rob Stefaniuk is pretty multitalented and an Ontario native to boot! I think "I'm Coming to Get You" is a great song (see link or below). Has anyone tabbed it out? Are any "Winners" members on GC ?

[video=youtube;whCa90tvFEc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whCa90tvFEc[/video]


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

The Commitments comes to mind.I recall a tour or something after the movie had it's run.

The Commitments (1991) - IMDb

The Stars From The Commitments - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

The Monkees came to mind right away.

Sure, that was for TV, but hey... Hey.. We're The Monkees.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Suzi Quatro as "Leather Tuscadero"...Sister of Pinky Tuscadero...

[video=youtube;13XVTPsHPf8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13XVTPsHPf8[/video]


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Kind of an obscure movie;


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Hah! I *thought* that guy in the front looked sort of like a young Charles Martin Smith, and dang if I wasn't right. _Cotton Candy _came out the same year that he also played the bass player in the Crickets in _The Buddy Holly Story_.

Suzi Quatro was already a moderately well-known musical act before she was Leather Tuscadero, cousin of Pinky Tuscadero.

I imagine there have been several acts that came out of country-music-themed films. I know that Kevin Costner, Kevin Bacon, and Jeff Bridges have all moved into attempts at country music, although Bridges was the only one of the three whose roles entailed portraying a country musician AFAIK.

There was this band that played in a movie called _Help_ that apparently went on to do big things for a bit.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Rugburn said:


> The Commitments comes to mind.I recall a tour or something after the movie had it's run.
> 
> The Commitments (1991) - IMDb
> 
> The Stars From The Commitments - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


The last time I looked the lead singer was still doing shows in bars in Ireland


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

This almost seems like it's going to derail into a celebrities bands thread.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well that may be because there aren't all that many films depicting fictional bands that involve unknowns...or at least folks who remain unknowns after the movie itself becomes known.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

The Blues Brothers were an SNL sketch/musical act well before the movie came out. They even charted with Soul Man before the film.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Dewey Cox (John C Rielly) did a bunch of shows after the movie came out. I believe they even did one gig with the rest of the actors from the movie. The actual "Cox Across America" tour was the musicians that performed the soundtrack music and him singing/play guitar.

[video=youtube;1PJKu0rkeYE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PJKu0rkeYE[/video]





















WHile the movie is a crazy comedy, the soundtrack for it is fantastic. I would have loved to have seen him play it live.


----------



## astyles (Apr 6, 2009)

This is a stretch, but for the sake of some Canadian content... Bruce MacDonald's "Hard Core Logo" was so realistic in terms of a portraying an actual band, that it would seem at the time (1996) that the punk rock-influence transcended Hugh Dillon's character (Joe Dick) and made it's way to The Headstones' following album, "Smile and Wave". I can't find any real references on this, although I do recall reading a review of the album at the time which suggested this very notion ... and being a Headstones fan, I definitely agreed...


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;zUCTmHuDer4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUCTmHuDer4[/video]


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

If you want to start going the other way......

Gary Sinese from CSI NY plays bass in the LT.Dan band
Gary sinise & The Lt.Dan Band in Okinawa "Purple Haze" - YouTube


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

What about the Swell Season? I don't think they existed as a unit before they were portrayed as such in the movie Once, though they were all players of varying reputation. Most were hardly household names. Glen Hansard (the singer) was also the young guitar player in the Commitments if I remember correctly.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> Dewey Cox (John C Rielly) did a bunch of shows after the movie came out. I believe they even did one gig with the rest of the actors from the movie. The actual "Cox Across America" tour was the musicians that performed the soundtrack music and him singing/play guitar.
> 
> WHile the movie is a crazy comedy, the soundtrack for it is fantastic. I would have loved to have seen him play it live.


"Walk Hard" was a VERY funny movie, made even funnier if one had watched the Johnny Cash biopic "Walk the Line", but also if one had followed the music industry over the 60's, 70's and 80's.

Spinal Tap have toured as a real band, though I doubt they do it anymore. May have someting to do with drummers and getting permits from fire marshalls. Not sure if Shearer, Guest, and McKean toured as The Folksmen after "A Mighty Wind" came out, though it wouldn't surprise me if they had done a few California gigs in select locations.

I do know that singer-songwriter-rhythm-guitarist-extraordinaire Marshall Crenshaw played the John Lennon part in Beatlemania for several years, in addition to playing a Buddy Holly bit part in one or two movies (not to mention the band playing the high school dance in "Peggy Sue Got Married"), but here we verge into musicians turning into actors, rather than the other way around.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

How about Eddie and the Cruisers = John Cafferty and the Beaver Brown Band. Although that is more a case of a real band becoming a fictional movie band.


----------

